

Reverse flips - joshfraser
http://www.feld.com/wp/archives/2010/07/reverse-flips.html

======
joshfraser
here's your reminder to double check every email you send out to your users.
there is no undo button on email, but adding a delay between when you click
"send" and when it actually goes out can save you a lot of embarrassment when
you have your own "oh shit" moment.

